# How should I proceed with this plaster ceiling?



## JoeLink (Jan 9, 2015)

The bathroom ceiling plaster in my first condo  appears to be water damaged, and the exhaust fan needs to be replaced. I  know nothing about plaster, so I'm not sure what it'd take to fix, or  if it would be advisable to replace the ceiling with something else.  

The exhaust fan I bought is a Panasonic unit with a recessed light. I'll  need to install the exhaust fan, then plaster/patch around it. The  electrician said I should cut out the ceiling around the fan, remove the  existing exhaust fan, mount the new one, then repair the ceiling, all  from below....but he's an electrician.  

Advice appreciated


----------



## bud16415 (Jan 9, 2015)

From your other thread photo I would say rip that whole shower nook down to the studs. Most of it is there already and you will get a better view of what you have and how you want to do your tile job. I would be tempted to tile the whole thing .


----------



## nealtw (Jan 9, 2015)

That looks more like texture over drywall. I think I would gut the bathroom and start over with new insulation proper vapour barrier on the outside wall and ceiling. That would also allow for inpection of the structure above after 40 years of moisture leaking around the old fan into attic. I hate doing things twice.
Was it you that had a problem with the floor too, did that get solved?


----------



## beachguy005 (Jan 10, 2015)

Is the new housing larger or smaller than the existing and can you take out the existing without damage to the ceiling?


----------



## Drywallinfo (Jan 10, 2015)

I am seeing drywall, not plaster. You do not necessarily have to rip everything out - you can do a butt joint of the new drywall onto the old - see http://www.drywallinfo.com/butt_joints.html  Around the existing fan you may need to remove drywall in order to repair and/or gain needed access for your fan - sounds like this is the case since it is being recommended. But again, you can only remove a portion and then do butt joints of the patch onto the new drywall. This would save you having to redo all the corner joints. But if you suspect there is water damage and/or mold in the remaining drywall, it might be better just to take it all off and start over.


----------

